# Good technique for internal bacterial and fungal outbreaks



## Stone (Jul 10, 2015)

I have discovered a great way to stop smallish bacterial or fungal spots developing inside a leaf.

1/ Take a needle or similar and make many puntures all around (and directly into) the infected area and beyond. (You need to look closely for any spread along a vein)
No need to go through the leaf but do both sides.

For large areas you can use a razor blade and make long cuts going right through the leaf (logitudinally) starting above the infection and going through it and below it.

2/ Paint the whole area well with undiluted Chlorothalonil ( works on fungus and bacteria)

3/ Within 24 hours, the affected area is sunken and dried. Problem gone!

It has never not worked for me on a leaf but I have not tried it on a rhizome or in the growing area but it would be worth a try.

4/ The government here are bastards because I can't find chloro anymore!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2015)

Is this what you need?
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/chlorothalonil-c-114_451.html?gclid=CK3UubDa0MYCFZWRHwod6DME6w


----------



## naoki (Jul 10, 2015)

I use the same technique with Physan 20/RD20 without dilution especially when the infection is near the base of the leaves (in this way, we don't have to cut off the entire leaf). It is a bit thick undiluted, so I swab it on the infected site with a Q-tip. Then I poke holes. I start from the surrounding area toward the center of infection (cleaner area to dirtier area). Basically you are helping the plant to kill the infected tissues quickly to contain the infection (Physan 20 seems to be able to kill the plant tissue at a high concentration). In a country where antibiotics are easy to get, it would be probably more effective with bacteria for this technique.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2015)

There is info about the technique using an antibiotic on this page:

http://www.ranwild.org/Phalaenopsis/module/introduction/intro5/Epothead.html


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 10, 2015)

I can understand why it is banned: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorothalonil#Toxicity Looks like potent stuff.

Try injecting a little H2O2 into the area. Should also finish the fungi/bacteria off. Otherwise, propyliodone might also be worth a try.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2015)

Nobody said to drink the stuff!


----------



## Stone (Jul 10, 2015)

gonewild said:


> There is info about the technique using an antibiotic on this page:
> 
> http://www.ranwild.org/Phalaenopsis/module/introduction/intro5/Epothead.html



Thanks Eric, that's a good page. I've added it too my favorites.
Seems like puncturing works better than just spraying or soaking.


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2015)

Stone said:


> Thanks Eric, that's a good page. I've added it too my favorites.
> Seems like puncturing works better than just spraying or soaking.



Thats Lance oke:

I concur that link is a good resource.


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah Tyrone, you're the one who helped me save my 
Windy Hill China Dragon III when you suggested peroxide
injection. Thank you! I have syringes for giving my dogs
liquid medicine and one worked just fine for injecting H202 into a rotted spot. Worked like a charm before the
Phyton even arrived. Thanks all over you!


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2015)

Marco said:


> Thats Lance oke:
> 
> I concur that link is a good resource.



My apologies (brain freeze)
Thanks Lance


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2015)

abax said:


> > Thanks all over you!
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Daconil-...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415a9cd3bc

Ebay can save the day........again.


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2015)

Be kind, Stone. I have Carpel Tunnel in my right hand and
my fingers just don't go where I intend. The phrase did
sound sort of suggestive, didn't it? :>0


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

and here I thought it was just one of those southern Midwestern phrases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

